# Batterie Ladegerät (Echolot)?



## michel66 (6. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
zum Auladen von AGM Rekombinationsakkus 12 V / 10 Ah suche ich ein zuverlässiges Ladegerät.

Was könnt Ihr da empfehlen?

Danke, Gruß Michael #c


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Batterie Ladegerät (Echolot)?*

Hi, schau mal hier in den 4.Beitrag:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4820176&highlight=ladeger%E4t#post4820176


alternativ ginge auch das Ansmann:
https://www.akku.net/Akku-Info/2.86...oller-Motorrad-Batterie-Blei-Akku-2V-24V.html


Ladestrom bei 12v sind 600mA


Grüße JK


----------



## arcidosso (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Batterie Ladegerät (Echolot)?*

Ich arbeite mit einem Ansmann- alcs-Gerät und bin sehr zufrieden. Das Gerät sieht sehr wertig aus, kein Billigkram.  Kostenpunkt ca. 30.-/35.-€.

Da ich auch eine E-Motor-Batterie laden muss, nutze ich noch ein CTEK-Ladegerät. Dieses ist teurer, aber absolute Spitze.  Es kann selbstverständlich auch für die kleineren Echolot-Akkus genutzt werden. 

Sollte nur dieser Akku geladen werden, reicht das Ansmann-Gerät super aus. 
Ich bin aber sicher, dass eigentlich alle Geräte, die dafür ausgerichtet sind, ihre Aufgabe erfüllen.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Batterie Ladegerät (Echolot)?*

Schau dich mal hier um. 

http://ladegeraet-vergleich.de/ctek-ladegeraete-uebersicht/

Ich habe zwar das MXS25, mit dem lade ich die Gelbatterie vom Echolot, die AGM-Batterie vom Minnkota und sogar meine Autobatterien. Für dein Anliegen würde schon ein kleineres Modell reichen...kann aber alle empfehlen.


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Batterie Ladegerät (Echolot)?*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Schau dich mal hier um.
> 
> http://ladegeraet-vergleich.de/ctek-ladegeraete-uebersicht/
> 
> ...






Moinmoin,


ich will nicht abstreiten, dass CTEK gute, taugliche Ladegeräte anbietet, jedoch halte ich solche Affiliate-Seiten für grundsätzlich untauglich um sich wirklich zu informieren.:g


Grüße JK


----------



## michel66 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Batterie Ladegerät (Echolot)?*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Schau dich mal hier um.
> 
> http://ladegeraet-vergleich.de/ctek-ladegeraete-uebersicht/
> 
> Ich habe zwar das MXS25, mit dem lade ich die Gelbatterie vom Echolot, die AGM-Batterie vom Minnkota und sogar meine Autobatterien. Für dein Anliegen würde schon ein kleineres Modell reichen...kann aber alle empfehlen.



Moin Moin,
das CTEK MXS 5.0 sollte dann für meine Zwecke reichen und vielleicht sogar ideal sein???

Im Motorradbatteriebetrieb ist der Ladestrom bei 0,8 A, das sollte bei einer 10 Ah-Batterie ok sein.

Danke Euch erst einmal für die Info's.

Gruß Michael


----------



## goldfisch12 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Batterie Ladegerät (Echolot)?*



michel66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zum Auladen von AGM Rekombinationsakkus 12 V / 10 Ah suche ich ein zuverlässiges Ladegerät.
> 
> Was könnt Ihr da empfehlen?
> ...




Wenn Du einen wirklich guten Lader haben möchtest, kann ich Dir ein Mascot 2240-12 Ladegerät empfehlen. Mit 1,3A Ladestrom bist Du ausreichend schnell aufgestellt, so dass sich die Ladezeit nicht unnötig in die Länge zieht. Das Gerät des norwegischen Herstellers erfüllt alle gängigen Sicherheitsnormen weltweit und arbeit mit einem elektronisch abgesicherten dreistufigen Ladevorgang effizient und batterieschonend.
Dabei ist es Dank der elektronischen Schaltungen mit 116g "Kampfgewicht" herrlich leicht, ist aber mit rund 45€  nicht ganz billig. Dafür hast Du aber Qualität, die sich auf lange Sicht immer rechnet.
 Ich verwende den gleichen Typ 2240 als LiFePo4 Lader seit langem und habe alle anderen Ladegeräte z.B. von Ansmann abgegeben.


Bezugsquelle z.B. hier: https://www.pro-akkus.de/Ladegeraet-Mascot-2240-fuer-12V-3-12Ah-Akkus, Ebay und diversen Elektronikanbietern.


----------



## michel66 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Batterie Ladegerät (Echolot)?*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen wirklich guten Lader haben möchtest, kann ich Dir ein Mascot 2240-12 Ladegerät empfehlen. Mit 1,3A Ladestrom bist Du ausreichend schnell aufgestellt, so dass sich die Ladezeit nicht unnötig in die Länge zieht. Das Gerät des norwegischen Herstellers erfüllt alle gängigen Sicherheitsnormen weltweit und arbeit mit einem elektronisch abgesicherten dreistufigen Ladevorgang effizient und batterieschonend.
> Dabei ist es Dank der elektronischen Schaltungen mit 116g "Kampfgewicht" herrlich leicht, ist aber mit rund 45€  nicht ganz billig. Dafür hast Du aber Qualität, die sich auf lange Sicht immer rechnet.
> Ich verwende den gleichen Typ 2240 als LiFePo4 Lader seit langem und habe alle anderen Ladegeräte z.B. von Ansmann abgegeben.
> 
> ...




Der Mascot-Lader geht bis 12 Ah Akkus max., danach ist Schluß?


----------



## goldfisch12 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Batterie Ladegerät (Echolot)?*



michel66 schrieb:


> Der Mascot-Lader geht bis 12 Ah Akkus max., danach ist Schluß?





Mascot gibt mit 3Ah-12AH eine Empfehlung für das Modell 2240-12 ab. Für diese Kategorie ist der Lader sinnvoll einsetzbar.
Für höhere Kapazitäten z.B.15-60AH wird das Modell 9640 angeboten. Es ist für etwa den gleichen Preis zu haben.


----------



## allegoric (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Batterie Ladegerät (Echolot)?*

CTEK 5: Damit kannste AGM, GEL, Säure Akkus laden und man hat eine Option, ob man kleine Batterie hat oder eine große verwendet. Was wichtig ist für den Ladestrom. Für meine Echobatterie benutze ich den Motorrad-Modus und fürs Boot den Auto-Modus.

AGM Batterien lädt man im "Wintermodus". Gel und Säure Akkus im "normalen" Modus.


----------



## michel66 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Batterie Ladegerät (Echolot)?*

Moin Moin,
da ich mich nicht auf einen zu engen Leistungsbereeich festlegen wollte, habe ich das MASCOT 9940-12VDC gekauft. 9 - 60 Ah.
Ich danke euch für die Tipps, Infos. 

Gruß Michael


----------

